# Normais climatológicas de Corroios



## Lightning (21 Nov 2009 às 16:31)

Boas pessoal.

Fiz uma pesquisa aqui no fórum e vi que bastante gente já andou à procura das normais climatológicas das zonas respectivas onde habitam. 

Alguém me diz onde eu consigo arranjar as normais da minha zona? 

Cumps


----------



## Mjhb (21 Nov 2009 às 16:41)

Lightning disse:


> Boas pessoal.
> 
> Fiz uma pesquisa aqui no fórum e vi que bastante gente já andou à procura das normais climatológicas das zonas respectivas onde habitam.
> 
> ...



SE quiseres online, será complicado, para cidades capitais de distrito é simples, mas se for offline, talvez na sede do IM, mas deve ser pago...


----------



## Lightning (21 Nov 2009 às 16:53)

Pedro disse:


> SE quiseres online, será complicado, para cidades capitais de distrito é simples, mas se for offline, talvez na sede do IM, mas deve ser pago...



Pois... Eu já calculava isso.

Eu até me orientava pelas normais de Lisboa, mas prefiro ir lá, pagar e arranjar logo as de Corroios, porque deve de existir uma diferença considerável entre estas duas zonas.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (21 Nov 2009 às 16:55)

Lightning disse:


> Pois... Eu já calculava isso.
> 
> Eu até me orientava pelas normais de Lisboa, mas prefiro ir lá, pagar e arranjar logo as de Corroios, porque deve de existir uma diferença considerável entre estas duas zonas.



Não existem normais para Corroios.


----------



## Lightning (21 Nov 2009 às 19:08)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Não existem normais para Corroios.



Então preciso das normais do mais perto possível para a zona.


----------

